# 67 GTO Backup light question



## chance1992 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a 4 speed car and installed a new dash harness. Somebody routed the backup light wire down through shifter hole. The harness seems like it should go through the firewall with the wiper motor plug. Can anyone verify this. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

On my 4 speed '65, the wiring does not go through the firewall at all. It goes from the switch on the trans to the engine side of the firewall, where it connects to the harness by the junction blocks. It is held to the side cover of the trans by two small sheet metal brackets to keep it clear of the shift linkage. Both wires are fused together, like a lamp cord. None of the backup switch wiring is inside the cabin of the car.


----------



## chance1992 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. The wiper wire come through a grommet right next to the junction block.The signal from the switch on the Trans has to go to the lights in the rear by the harness inside to the rear of the car you have helped a lot thanks for the help. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

